# Tracpipe counterstrike



## flymarine (Oct 22, 2012)

Does anyone know why Tracpipe Counterstike and GasFlex are not yellow?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Who are you?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

flymarine said:


> Does anyone know why Tracpipe Counterstike and GasFlex are not yellow?


Post an intro before we do some nasty things to ya..


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

I know, I know, I know, pick me, pick me, pick me:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Because they have a black coating over the stainless tubing instead of yellow.......

Duh


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Ebony and Yellowry


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

flymarine said:


> Does anyone know why Tracpipe Counterstike and GasFlex are not yellow?


 








A wild guess: they want to distance themselves from the lighting rod yellow stuff......


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Their not yellow because they ain't scared !


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Im not convinced the black stuff isnt a lightning rod


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

yes i know also


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

When's lighting storm and working outside, always have the one iron golf club with you...


----------

